# LONDON | Principal Place | 161m | 529ft | 50 fl | T/O



## SE9

Principal Place
*Shoreditch
EC2*

*Official Website:* http://www.principalplace.co.uk/

*London forum thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

*Architects:* http://www.fosterandpartners.com/

*Developer:* http://www.hammerson.com/




*Development Facts*

*Height:* 163m

*Floors:* 51

*Use:* Tower residential

*Status:* Approved - pre let for low rise office component will kick off construction

*Location:* Shoreditch High Street, Shoreditch, London



















​


----------



## RobertWalpole

Nice erection! :cheers:


----------



## SO143

nothing special about it's design but it will be a fantastic filler tho :applause:


----------



## Birmingham

Sleek, simple and elegant. Thumbs up.


----------



## Richardcornish

I read this is to start next year, with one crown plaza and the shorditch tower this will be a cool cluster


----------



## bozenBDJ

Nice project for The City kay:  .


----------



## Skyscraper50

*Panaramic aerial Photography*

Found some very good aerial work on the net from Helicammedia

Panaramic photos from principal place london on the development

http://helicammedia.co.uk/PrincipalPlaceLondon.html

might have to give these guys a call


----------



## Eric Offereins

I love the roof garden. The view is spectacular.


----------



## PortoNuts

Fantastic.


----------



## cameronpaul

*quality addition*



SE9 said:


> Principal Place
> *Shoreditch
> EC2*
> 
> *Official Website:* http://www.principalplace.co.uk/
> 
> *London forum thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133
> 
> *Architects:* http://www.fosterandpartners.com/
> 
> *Developer:* http://www.hammerson.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Development Facts*
> 
> *Height:* 163m
> 
> *Floors:* 51
> 
> *Use:* Tower residential
> 
> *Status:* Approved - pre let for low rise office component will kick off construction
> 
> *Location:* Shoreditch High Street, Shoreditch, London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


What a relief it's nothing like that hideous and deformed "walkie talkie" that should have been strangled at birth! Looks good, a nod to late art-deco and a definite quality addition to London's skyline.


----------



## Storeys

Hi there. A bit confused about this development. Their website is talking about a 15 storey building but it seems there is no mention of a tower. Does anyone know if it's had a redesign at some stage to include a tower or maybe to remove the tower? Many thanks!


----------



## Bligh

cameronpaul said:


> What a relief it's nothing like that hideous and deformed "walkie talkie" that should have been strangled at birth! Looks good, a nod to late art-deco and a definite quality addition to London's skyline.


Many people would disagree with you when it comes to the Walkie Talkie! xD


----------



## Manitopiaaa

This tower is pretty bland imo


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

Core Rising:

DPP_0061 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## thedurringtondoctor

Is that the same site even? The hoardings are a different colour and it looks to scummy an area to be near Broadgate Tower etc.


----------



## Londonese

Sleek design. Love that it's not boxy like so many London buildings at the moment. It should stretch out the City cluster considerably. :cheers:


----------



## msquaredb

Classy looking tower.


----------



## Frankus Maximus

thedurringtondoctor said:


> Is that the same site even? The hoardings are a different colour and it looks to scummy an area to be near Broadgate Tower etc.


Same site indeed. The red brick building (formerly 'The Light Bar') on the right is the one from an earlier photo which fronts onto Bishopsgate. The City buildings currently end at the Broadgate Tower.


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> Site activity at Principal Place and Tower:


:cheers2:


----------



## Ni3lS

Update



SE9 said:


> Progress today at the Principal Place site. Photos by stevekeiretsu:
> 
> 
> Principal Place u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Principal Place u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Frankus Maximus




----------



## PortoNuts

virtuesoft:


----------



## PortoNuts

Crane on site. 

potto:


----------



## PortoNuts

potto:


----------



## PortoNuts

Core rising.

potto:


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

diamond geezer:


Coming Soon by diamond geezer, on Flickr


----------



## ILTarantino

That is the core of the lower building. I think that the construction of the tallest one has yet to begin.
Please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Frankus Maximus

ILTarantino said:


> That is the core of the lower building. I think that the construction of the tallest one has yet to begin.
> Please correct me if i'm wrong.


You are quite correct ILTarantino.


----------



## PortoNuts

London Friday September 4 2015 016 Principal Tower Shoreditch High Street by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

ILTarantino said:


> That is the core of the lower building. I think that the construction of the tallest one has yet to begin.
> Please correct me if i'm wrong.


Construction of the tower has now begun too, piling started this week


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

David Holt:


London 27 October 2015 Principal Place Shoreditch by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Pilling cages arriving on site. 

potto:


----------



## PortoNuts

David Holt:


London December 1 2015 042 Hackney (5) Principal Place Development by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Where city Meets Shoreditch by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Rising on the far right. 

potto's


----------



## PortoNuts

Mr Cladding:


----------



## PortoNuts

Cladding installation ongoing at the 17-storey Amazon building, plus a new crane for the upcoming residential section. 

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

entoptika


Principle Place - Shoreditch by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

No Expert:


----------



## PortoNuts

Core of the residential tower is now rising.

Luke:


----------



## PortoNuts

potto:


----------



## PortoNuts

by Londonfan.

IMG_2281 by londonfan1, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

keith talent:


2016-10-14 14 41 23 by Graeme Routledge, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Union Man:


DSCN1013 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Core Rising:


DPP_0016 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

Union Man:


DSCN1178 by UnionMan, on Flickr


DSCN1173 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## LeedsG

I wish i could win the euro millions i would buy one of these flats. :lol: £800,000 for a 1 bed flat

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/new-homes-for-sale/property-48998000.html

--------

why was it built in two phases? Could they not build the block and tower together?

I think gold clad looks interesting, it not something you everyday on a building


----------



## PortoNuts

potto:


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## Oatmeal

Woah, this thing is very thin, but very elegant and grand! I like!


----------



## Nick Holmes

I love the scenery on the second last pic. so wonderful british!:cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

potto:


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

W1 Developments


----------



## PortoNuts

Chest


Shoreditch london by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

David Holt:


----------



## PortoNuts

Anton99


----------



## PortoNuts

Chest


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Principal Tower 2 by John Shelton, on Flickr










Principal Tower 1 by John Shelton, on Flickr


----------



## airpix84

I stopped by the sales suite, the guy was very friendly, gave me a lot of brochures and told me that they will probably top out on February 8th!


----------



## PortoNuts

David Holt.










London January 26 2018 (21) Principal Tower Shoreditch Hackney 528ft by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr










London January 26 2018 (17) Principal Tower Shoreditch Hackney 528ft by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr










London January 26 2018 (20) Principal Tower Shoreditch Hackney 528ft by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## hichamaziz

nothing special about it's design


----------



## PortoNuts

Principal Place by Abid M, on Flickr


Principal Place by Abid M, on Flickr


Principal Place by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## Aqua_Chicago

This building is beautiful. The balconies are a great plus.I love them
http://greatskyscrapersoftheworld.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## AbidM

Christ Church by Abid M, on Flickr

Principal Place by Abid M, on Flickr

Principal Place by Abid M, on Flickr

Principal Place by Abid M, on Flickr

Principal Place by Abid M, on Flickr

Principal Place by Abid M, on Flickr

Principal Place by Abid M, on Flickr

Principal Place by Abid M, on Flickr

Principal Place by Abid M, on Flickr

Principal Place by Abid M, on Flickr

Principal Place by Abid M, on Flickr

Principal Place by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96

xpost



geogregor said:


> DSC02928 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96

update



Union Man said:


> Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

London: The residential component of Principal Place by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------

